# Sno way nightmare



## Westworld (Jan 30, 2007)

I am having yet another problem with my two year old snow way plow. This time it is totally dead at the hand controler. Does anyone know how to get it on to the truck without power so that I can get it to the dealer? I can get the bottom pins in but I can not get the center pin in without power to the center cylinder. I do have power to the motor but that is it. The fuse is good. When I bridge the terminals between the solenoid the motor runs but nothing happens.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you haven't already, I would suggest posting this question in the Snoway specific forum on this site. You may have better luck meeting up with somebody who knows more about your specific plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jack the plow up until you can put the center pin in.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

another snoway happy customer


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Aw, c'mon I'm sure there are "problem" threads in the other manufacturer forums too!

Edit: i need to learn how to spell!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have taken alot of crap for using western curtis and meyers but i never had a problem


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

why would anyone give you a hard time about curtis and especially western and meyers? I think those two are some of the most popular and respected brands.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like the hot wire coming from the controler isnt getting power,if you havent fixed it already.Had the same problem on the boss'es v-plow.


----------

